# Uber app on android car system



## UK7108 (Jun 5, 2020)

Anyone using the uber app on a android car system (Naviceiver, px5, android 9)? 









Unfortuatley since the version 4.258.10001 the app is no longer working properly on the system. Display is somehow torn apart and for exemple it's no longer possible to use the menues. 
If anyone at uber reads this, please fix it. I loved to run the app directly on the system. 
Any other possibilities to fix it?


----------



## EnglewoodUber70 (Apr 29, 2020)

Have you talked to your dealer ship? Its possible the car system needs to be updated.


----------

